# VMWare Workstation ACE 6.0 help on Networking



## cambodia (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone help please,
I have installed VMWare Workstation in my PCWinXP SP2,HDD:80GB,RAM:1GB).

My purpose is that I want to use internet in my Virtual PC.
So how to configure my host PC and my Virtual PC?
My VMware Workstation version:6.0

my host PC info:
IP:192.168.0.43
Subnetmask:255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.0.251
DNS: 192.168.0.252

and my Virtual PC info are:

IP:192.168.250.200
Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0


----------



## cambodia (Mar 18, 2008)

,Yes, I found the solutions!!! 

With VMWare workstation, there is a tools call *mvnetcfg.exe.*
We can configure the guest pc(the Virtual PC) to access the network from the host NIC.
It's possible to set host ip and guest ip with the same IP class.
But if you configure with different IP address between host and guest, you need this tools mvnetcfg.exe to configure NAT for the guest for the external access.
A-Configure in Host PC: It's just to configure to access the internet.
B-Configure in the VMnetcfg.exe 
Step to do:
1-Just uncheck the Automatically brdge...
2-Set the Host Virtual Network Mapping subnet(VMware Network Adapter VMnet1) to the same of subnet of the host PC ip class. Ex. my host PC ip address subnet is 192.168.0.0. By default VMware set the VMnet1 map to the virtual host NIC interface defind by Host-only.

3-Set the VMnet8 to the NAT interface, and set the subnet like the guest PC ip class. Ex. my guest PC ip class is 192.168.250.0. By default VMware assigned VMnet8 to the NAT interface, defind by (NAT). Go to NAT tab and edit the Port Fowarding port in order to make the guest PC can receive external source to the distination. The port is follow to the following standard, ex. HTTP=80, etc.

Note: By default after you assigned the subnet of the VMnet1, the first ip is assigned to it. in this example would be: 192.168.0.1. And by default after you assisgned the subnet of the VMnet8, the first ip is assigned to it. in this example would be: 192.168.250.2

C-Configure in the Guest PC (the Virtual Machine PC)
The IP is like I gave, 192.168.250.200.
And you must give the default gateway to it. It must be the NAT's IP address, 192.168.250.0.2

And you must connect the network from virtual pc via the NAT configuration option.


----------

